# AWE Tuning's annual BBQ and Car Show is coming up fast.



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

It’s back. This year’s AWE Tuning BBQ takes place on August 22nd from 5pm-8pm and promises to have a great mix of cars, people, and pork. Building off of last year’s event, the 2013 installment is shaping up to be the biggest and best AWE Tuning BBQ yet. Let us know you’ll be there by RSVP’ing, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The AWE Tuning BBQ is rapidly approaching with RSVP’s coming in quickly, making this year’s installment one not to miss. Let us know you’ll be here on Thursday, August 22nd at 5pm.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

We’re closing the street. 

Thanks to our good friends at the PD, we’re closing off the 3 lane road in front of AWE Tuning for this years customer appreciate BBQ and Car Show. August 22nd, 5pm – 8pm. 

More spots, more cars, more people…more meat. RSVP here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

RSVPs are flying in for this year’s AWE Tuning BBQ and Car Show, including some special guests like former AMA Superbike Champions Fast by Ferracci and others. It’s all happening on August 22nd from 5pm-8pm. RSVP here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The AWE Tuning BBQ and Car Show is now less than 10 days away. BBQ and Beverages on us – and this just in, The Thompson Organization will be on hand with the latest from our friends from Germany. Let us know if you’re in, right here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

This just in: AWE Tuning is proud to announce Rockstar Energy as the official drink sponsor of the 2013 BBQ and Car Show. Rockstar Energy Drink US will be on hand to re-hydrate the masses and shoot things out of a cannon. You don’t want to miss this. RSVP here.


----------



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

The AWE Tuning BBQ and Car Show is days away! This Thursday come out to our Headquarters in Willow Grove, PA from 5-8pm to get some BBQ, and see some great cars. The Bugatti has RSVP’d, have you?  RSVP here.


----------

